# What is the best amp you have heard on your horns?



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

Just curious what you guys have found to be the best amp to run on your horns. For me it's a Sony XM-4S. This amp sounds great but it is my favorite because it is the only one I have tried .


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

deck power on my alpine! (same reason!)


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I've heard horns on ID's, Crossfire's, Zed's, Zapco's and Alpine's. Zapco and Alpine were the best but that probably had to do with the set-up rather than the amps. In both cases, there was 100+ watts available.


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Marantz 750A or Milbert Bam 235


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Modified Image Dynamics Q700.2 with Burr Brown OPA 627 Opamps.....just like the one I have for sale


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Sinfoni 90.2x... Sounded phenominal on some ID Horns. Also enjoyed a SS Class A 3.0 on horns.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Tried just for fun: 
Milbert BaM-235ab 
US Amps TU-4360 (modded) 
DLS A2 
Sinfoni 50.4 (bridged) 
Sinfoni Prestigio 

Best? I'd say the Prestigio does everything amazingly well... The one I'd use coz I just loved the sound? Milbert  

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

My HSS Fidelity HT230 on my home horns. Next was probably somewhere between my Monolithic A501s and my old Milbert BAM235.

I have a quad of Marantz 750As that never have powered up...but hear they are the cat's meow.


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> Tried just for fun:
> Milbert BaM-235ab
> US Amps TU-4360 (modded)
> DLS A2
> ...


Tubes, baby!


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Sinfoni 90.2x... Sounded phenominal on some ID Horns. Also enjoyed a SS Class A 3.0 on horns.


Could you tell me more about how the SS class A 3.0 sounded on your horns? Could you compare it to other amps you tried on your horns?

I have found a pair of 4ch Soundstream Picasso amplifiers in the back of one of my local car stereo shops and I am thinking about trying one of them on my horns.


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

In my humble opinion, it doesn't really matter about the amplifier that will be use for horns.

The most important thing is you use *"Passive Equalizer"* on your horns.

It will easier for you to setting horns, and the tonal balance will sound great.
Because you don't have to setting the EQ again.

Just from my humble opinion.

Thank you.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I have an urge to put my Marantz amps in my car...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> I have an urge to put my Marantz amps in my car...


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

I think that urge needs to happen !! OHH MYY... If i cant hear it, i would atleast like to be told how it sounds, thats what its all about !!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

My Marantz amps look nothing like that one...lol.

Now my HSS HT-230 is sort of similar....


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

Are yours the black ones with external power supply? Mono amps?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yes sir.

Have 2 power supplies and 4 amp modules.


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

I have seen the HSS in one of your setups awhile back, simply devine !! I would have a hard time mounting it in a car enviroment, my luck it would get scratched. The Marantz amps would take up some room wouldn't they? But so tempting isn't it? You lucky fello !!


----------



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> Tried just for fun:
> Milbert BaM-235ab
> US Amps TU-4360 (modded)
> DLS A2
> ...


I miss my TU-4360! Never had the processing to do it right though. The only set of horns I've heard was on Pioneer ODR Class A amps. That was fantastic.

I've got my Kicker sx700.4 so I have 1/12 octave EQ built in, so as to ease/complicate things appropriately!

Eric


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Nismo said:


> I miss my TU-4360! Never had the processing to do it right though. The only set of horns I've heard was on Pioneer ODR Class A amps. That was fantastic.
> 
> I've got my Kicker sx700.4 so I have 1/12 octave EQ built in, so as to ease/complicate things appropriately!
> 
> Eric


Yup, the TU-4360 was one of my first amp... Sold it to buy a Milbert. 
Bought one use 5 years later coz I needed one for a a project and got it modded by Steve Mantz. Only "old school" amp I would buy or use. 

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I had a TU-4360, TU-600, and 1000X at one point in my old Accord. That 1000X was a beast of an amp.

I guess the TU amps were pretty nice, but that 1000X has left the largest impression.

And the ODR amps- RS-A1 (the 15x2 Class A) and the RS-A2 were pretty nice amps too...I had a few of them.


----------



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

The setup I heard was in a late 90's Monte Carlo, and belonged to a guy named Chris at MECA 2k2 finals. Had CD1e minis, ID 6" mids, and an IDW15 on an all-ODR 3 amplifier system. Can't remember the deck, but the car was phenomenal!

Eric


----------



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

Of all the horn installs I've done over the years, 
the one that was most impressive used an 
Audison HR-100 with the USD horns/drivers.
Installed in the late 90's, in a Benz 2 door CL500.

Tried many others, including the Pioneer ODR RS-A1 and RS-A2, 
Audison VR series (VR-209), Linear Power 2502IQ and a few others 
that escape my memory just now.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Are the old zapco ag amps pretty clean for horns?


----------



## Jeepman (Jul 14, 2011)

The best sound I got out of my HLCDs was with an old school Soundstream Class A 50. I recapped it with Elna capacitors and replaced all the output transistors with Sanken made devices. Very smooth and organic sound that never got scratchy or harsh. It almost made them sound like the source material was on vinyl and the amps were tubes.


----------

